# ? on whipped shea butter



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I see that people add cornstarch to their whipped shea--how does this help. We bought some whipped shea from another lady in the area, she doesn't make goats milk soap and is very helpful with advice (although this is the best place to be as far as goats and soap are concerned) Her ingredients are Shea Butter, Fractionated Coconut oil, fragrance and tocopherol. DD made whipped some this afternoon using Shea and a little OO and Banana Split FO. It smells very nice. I like the whipped shea butter, my sister will be our tester--she has the driest skin, coats her skin with Avon lotion and lets it soak in. I was wondering about the corn starch and do you list it as cornstarch? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Cornstarch cuts back on the greasy feeling, which some people don't like... I don't use it in mine, so I don't know how other people list it.
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I add cornstarch to mine and like Barb said it helps cut the greasy feel. *I* prefer it in there, but then again I've only ever used my own whipped shea.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I make and sell whipped shea using shea butter and avocado oil and FO or EO or unscented.. No cornstarch. It is greasy but sinks in nicely. I have not tried any with cornstarch. Seems most people that buy whipped shea expect greasy so it has never been a problem.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you could always say "modified starch" which it is. or cornflour which it also is


----------

